# Monarch RC3 Plus



## Bleischlucker (21. Juni 2013)

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen Mit Einem Monarch RC3 Plus In Einem RM Slayer 70.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Erfahrungen mit einem Monarch RC3 Plus im Slayer 50 ;-)
Das alle immer davon ausgehen, das jeder ein 70er hätte....
Um deine Frage zu beantworten:
Tune M/M läuft super, habe allerdings die Huber- Bushings verbaut... Finde die laufen leichter als z.B. die alten original Fox oder Marzocchi Buchsen...
Druckstufe offen: Schluckt ordentlich was weg, fährt sich super auch über Wurzelteppiche, gibt gut den Federweg frei, ohne dass der Hinterbau zu sehr im Federweg hängt, auch bei Sprüngen und Drops funktioniert er super, wobei ich hier ein klein wenig mehr Druckstufe auch ok finden würde.
Mittlere Einstellung: bis jetzt kaum benutzt
Druckstufe zu: Kaum wippen beim bergauf fahren, federt trotzdem noch kleine Stöße weg.

Ich rede allerdings vom 2012er, wie der 2013er ist, KA!
Achja: wiege 85 kg und bewege mich meist auf schnellen Trails mit recht viel Wurzelanteil, Sprüngen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleischlucker (21. Juni 2013)

Erst Mal Danke Für Die Antwort.
Mei Problem ist das ich den Dämpfer nich Richtig einstellen kann. Wen ich ihn mit 18 par fahre Steht der seg auf ca.60 . habe auch schon die luftkammer verkleinert. Keine ahnung was ich noch machen kann.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juni 2013)

Wieviel wiegst du? 18 Bar sind bei mir etwa 27% Sag. Welche Version hast du? High Volume oder Normal? Ich hab die HV Variante und das funktioniert prima...


----------



## Bleischlucker (21. Juni 2013)

Ich wiege 84Kg . High Volume


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juni 2013)

Schick das Teil ein und schreib dazu, was das Problem ist!


----------



## Bleischlucker (21. Juni 2013)

Der ist Gestern von der Reparatur bei Sport Import Gekommen.Neue Dichtungen Tuning Kit Für Die Luftkammer. Jetzt Bin Ich Radlos


----------



## blechfisch (21. Juni 2013)

Kauf dir die kleine Luftkammer. Das hatte bei mir deutlich was gebracht. Deutlich weniger Durchsacken und Durchschläge.


----------



## Bleischlucker (21. Juni 2013)

Danke Für Die Hilfe .


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn der gerade von der Reklamation gekommen ist, ist das natürlich MIST! Welche Dämpferpumpe benutzt du? die von Rock Shox? Benutzt du sowas wie z.B. den RESET Air Port, damit beim abschrauben kein Druck entweicht? Wenn du mit der normalen Rock Shox Pumpe auf 18 Bar pumpst, und dann abschraubst, würde ich mal behaupten, das einiges an Druck verloren geht....


----------

